# Canadian X-Trail - Resonator



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Switched exhaust back to stock. Too noisy for me. Needed the resonator pipe and found one on eBay for $105, including two gaskets and bolts. One third the cost of the dealer. Bad news? The cat pipe studs sheared off at the flange (old and rusty) If you are good at DIY, this is quite a money saver. My original resonator pipe broke off, right near the hanger.

Cheers all.


----------

